# Do you believe that everyone has a "calling" in life?



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I do. I believe that everyone is here for a reason. It's too soon for me to judge what my true calling is, but I believe that I've found a couple of things that I was meant to do. 

The first thing that I knew that I wanted to do was help animals. I started volunteering for animal rescue about a year and a half ago, and it has made my life fulfilling. 

The second thing that I wanted to do was help people who are disabled, physically and mentally, to feel confidence and strength in their disability. I want to be a therapeutic riding instructor and also assist in equine facilitated psychotherapy. I feel that animal therapy is a powerful alternative to traditional therapy, and I want to help people who need it, like I did a year ago. 

I know, it all sounds a bit hokey, but it's this belief that has made my illness bearable, and has banished all thoughts of suicide. I believe that I need to live so that I can fulfill my calling. I just thought I'd share.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't, no. But I am glad you have found what brings you happiness.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, not callings in that we're meant to do something. But I do believe we can find our own niche where we do really well and can still enjoy our lives. Your interests are wonderful, meaningful ways to spend your life. Helping others and finding work you deem worthwhile can give you a purpose and make you feel fulfilled. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope, there is no set path for anyone.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I know that this is not a popular way of looking at things here, but I thank you for being respectful of my beliefs. It definitely helps me to look at things in this way.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

BKLD: Well done, that's a really inspiring achievement. I can't think of a better way to help ourselves than helping other people or helping animals.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

No, but it seems to be expected that you will find a calling if you live in a so-called "privileged first-world country" and will be productive and enrich your life. As well as do many other things people and society think you should do, or be deemed a loser, a squander of opportunities, an ungrateful piece of crap, a useless waste of of space, an oddball!

It's great you know what you want and have found your "calling" btw, good luck.


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

_*An Idealist?. How very rare.
'Tis a pleasant way of thinking I suppose, if somewhat *__*quixotic.

Though to answer the question, no.

No purpose to life, I only exist because I must, no reason to live, too scared to die.
Can't be the only one, there we go, a bit of negativity to weigh down all that optimism.
All's well, everyone's depressed, my work is done .

*_


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think that everyone's calling is necessarily grand. Something humble, being a subsistence farmer for instance, or working to support a family, those are fine callings. I also don't believe that callings are necessarily dreams or wishes. Many people don't achieve their dreams. It may be that I'm way off the mark with my calling. But, if you learn to be happy with your lot in life, that will make your life fulfilling to you. I don't mean to say that you should forget about your dreams and that you shouldn't work towards something you love, but I am saying that you should remain positive about your life, even if things aren't going the way you want them to.


----------



## cheycheyxx (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey! I definitely think that we all have a calling. I love that you want to help others, I'm the same. I believe that I'm here to help others who are going through rough times, especially children and young people.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

"While many can pursue their dreams in solitude, other dreams are like great storms blowing hundreds, even thousands of dreams apart in their wake. Dreams breathe life into men and can cage them in suffering. Men live and die by their dreams. But long after they have been abandoned they still smolder deep in men's hearts. Some see nothing more than life and death. They are dead, for they have no dreams."

^ one of my favorite quotes.

To answer your question, each man must seek that answer by themselves.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, I believe in God. He has a path or destiny for everyone. Why else some people rise out of the ordinary and become president or preacher? Sometimes God calls us to do, or become something.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Nope, its all just a random mess that we try desperately put meaning to.

Still, i really admire the fact that you are so selfless, helping animals and the disabled.
I always believed there is no satisfaction like when you help somebody else, if you believe you achieved nothing but helped one other person thru life, then you achieved everything.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Nope I don't. I only think people do whatever they can to make themselves happy. Helping others is the way that works for you and I'm glad you found it


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Royals said:


> Yes, I believe in God. He has a path or destiny for everyone. Why else some people rise out of the ordinary and become president or preacher? Sometimes God calls us to do, or become something.


People who aim for some kind of 'high office' are more likely seeking self-aggrandizement. And the ones who say 'God called' them? Usually saying it because most people won't argue with that!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No. 

I don't believe there's a "reason" for everything/everyone, either. But there is a cause for everything/everyone (this is evident); cause --> effect. 

But we can find value in life. Eventually we create a direction for ourselves, a direction synthesized of all our past experiences that mold the part of our personality that isn't already inherently in our genes, and with that history and personality, we make the chain reaction of decisions that lead us through life, eventually to what you may call our "calling." But this calling is not pre destined.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

BKLD said:


> I don't think that everyone's calling is necessarily grand. *Something humble, being a subsistence farmer for instance, or working to support a family, those are fine callings.* I also don't believe that callings are necessarily dreams or wishes. Many people don't achieve their dreams. It may be that I'm way off the mark with my calling. But, if you learn to be happy with your lot in life, that will make your life fulfilling to you. I don't mean to say that you should forget about your dreams and that you shouldn't work towards something you love, but I am saying that you should remain positive about your life, even if things aren't going the way you want them to.


Especially things like these. We glorify some things like being a celebrity, an athlete, or a musician, but it's the humbler options that allow everyone else to live the lifestyles they do.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe people can make themselves whatever they desire. It doesn't mean there is a higher purpose but anything is possible.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

cheycheyxx said:


> Hey! I definitely think that we all have a calling. I love that you want to help others, I'm the same. I believe that I'm here to help others who are going through rough times, especially children and young people.


Some kids are born into prison camps in North Korea through no fault of their own. What is their calling then? Or, do we pretend they don't exist? Come on.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

BKLD said:


> has banished all thoughts of suicide


I wish I can find my calling or purpose in life or something that would stop the continuous suicide thoughts...



Royals said:


> Yes, I believe in God. He has a path or destiny for everyone. Why else some people rise out of the ordinary and become president or preacher? Sometimes God calls us to do, or become something.


I almost lost all belief, I thought finding God IS the meaning of life, but every time I failed and failed and failed, yes too many times to even have the strength to start the 99999th search for Him


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

This is a philosophical conundrum that i've been in conflict with for some time.

If you conclude that life simply exists, in and of itself.. it removes the preconceived idea that there's an inherent meaning behind everything.. which simultaneously allows you the observer the absolute freedom to grant meaning and reason to any and all aspects of life.

So to answer this question; its entirely subjective. My view is you're calling is whatever you want it to be, there is nothing layed out mysteriously in-front of you waiting for you to discover it.. your in control of everything.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

I believe everyone has several callings. Several things that they would be suited for, and may even be _meant_ to do.

I'm happy you've found one of yours.


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

If you asked me this question 2 years ago I would say hell no, but recently alot of seemingly random events have happened that are all pushing me in a certain direction. Things that I think are waaayyyyy too coincidental to have been accidents. I dont know anything for sure, but I think it is _possible_ that maybe were here to do or learn something, evolve in some way. I think its stupid to think its certain one way or the other.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

No such thing. Something invented or at least perpetuated by the self help industry to sell books.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, the calling is to spread one genes. It is most likely the only calling anyone will have. Unfortunately many will fail this imperative.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

To have a "calling" implies some abstract Fate which I don't personally believe in; I think that it's up to us, to the extent that anything can be. To say that your life is controlled and determined by Cosmic Forces or whatever seems naive and defeatist to me.

That said, I don't have anything against people who think that way, really. I just don't agree.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the idea of a calling is part of a metanarrative. It would be more realised subjectively than anywhere else. But you still have the positive side knowing your particular personality and abilities could be suited for a variety of activities.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a phone for this sort of thing.


----------

